# 3116 Cat diesel... good/bad??



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I am looking at a 94 GMC C8500 tandom axle truck 58,000 GVWR, 14,000 front/40,000 rears with leafs all around. It has a 14' dump with 42" sides (13 yd) and a 3116 Cat (not sure if 250 or 275 hp) mated to a 13 spd. Only has 78,000 miles on it!!!!  I have never had a Cat diesel in any of my equipment before, is this a good motor?? Any known problems? Also with this motor have enough power for the truck, since right now I have a 91 International 33,000 lbs GVWR with a DT360 (180 hp) and a 6+1 tranny with a 6 yd dump. Great truck just gutless as hell when loaded to GVW. Any thoughts would be great!! Thanks


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

good motor but goin to have same problem with that one as you got with your farmall low on power


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Cold Cat*

I have a friend who has a few of these in school buses, They are a good engine good mileage good power for a bus, But are hard to warmup in cold weather, They smoke and won't pull till they are really hot.
It might be a little weak for a truck that heavy unless you like to shift.
Hyperpack


----------

